# Tablets gps



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey all

Which android tablet has a true gps? That doesn't require wifi? I thought the toshiba thrive did but I'm reading in other forums it does not not

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You'd need one with a 3G connection at a minimum which means the cost will either be much higher or you'll have to sign a monthly service contract for 2 years.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

So EVERY tablet needs 3G? Not one has a true gps?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, tablets don't *need* 3G. You want GPS functionality, and as far as I know, that requires some kind of consistent signal.

You can buy a stand-alone GPS unit for less than $100. A tablet that _might_ have that functionality will cost many times more than that.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

It would? S-GPS is in phones and many run both S-GPS and A-GPS and simply toggles between the two. Are the tablets not as advanced as a phone?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Most tablets just have wifi. There's no cellular antenna or GPS capability. Tablets are not phones. As I said, you could buy one with a 3G broadband connection built in, but you'd pay more and/or have to sign up for wireless broadband service.

Why do you want a tablet with GPS? Why not a smart phone? Or a stand-alone GPS?

I'm thinking you're not really understanding the purpose of tablets.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

I want a tablet with gps for our sales guys. I need to buy five of them for when they are doing trade shows if they get lost. I also like them for when I'm in a car without a gps or even in my boat. Also fun to geocache with in the city. 

I know the big players have gps but most neglect to say if it a-gps or s-gps which is why I want to know if anyone knows who has s-gps. The trive supposedly has it, the Xoom fiedny say which type its gps is. Sony has one. Samsung has it too as does acer.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That's a significant investment for just GPS functionality. If they have smartphones, they already have a GPS. And you can buy cheap stand-alone GPS units for less than $100. Spending ~$500 on a tablet just to work as a GPS seems like overkill.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

I never said that was the only thing I want it for - that's simply One of the perks. What I like about the toshiba thrive us that it has a 32 gig expandable sd slot, it can also take a full sized USB, and has full size hdmi output. So when they are doing presentations they can plug their USB straight into the unit and out via the hdmi to a LCD projector. The android o/s also allows for the use of flash - if they are using Prezi. And android has the apps to allow for showing PowerPoint, Excel, Access, Word. 

Now if we can figure out who has s-gps vs a-gps then there's a great unit. So far the thrive , Samsung and zoom all have gps and expandable slots.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

This One has it. Future shop calls it "unsupported gps"
http://m.futureshop.ca/defaultpage....?sku=10169201&tab=Tab_FeatureSpecs&lang=en-CA


----------

